

Real-World Kinect Interaction From Microsoft Research - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/01/more-mind-blowing-real-world-kinect-interaction-from-microsoft-research/

======
bretthardin
The more stuff I read about augmented reality, the more I feel like I am in a
world created by William Gibson. Anyone else?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
When I watch this stuff I'm reminded that calling myself an "engineer" is
outrageously inaccurate.

------
ww520
Wow. That's pretty cool stuff. Amazing brand new territory to explore.

------
brudgers
Typical Microsoft - Just another concept video.

~~~
varunsrin
This is a technology demo, not a concept video. The difference being that
stuff demoed here has been built, and is somewhere between the concept &
product stage.

~~~
brudgers
Daringly, one might throw fuel on the fire and call it "a proof of concept
video?"

~~~
Locke1689
By definition a proof of concept video is not a concept video because the
concept video predates the proof of concept video.

~~~
brudgers
Surely, you are not suggesting that a proof of concept video implies the
existence of a concept video.

~~~
Locke1689
I would invite you to reread my comment and think about where I made that
logical implication. Because I didn't. What I did say is that if a concept
video exists it precedes a proof of concept video.

~~~
brudgers
Your comment contains no such conditional clause.

